# Hello everyone



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

DevilDoll said:


> That is absolutely adorable!!.


I was imitating your post on the pic page:wink:

Nice video too... I was instrumental Music ed... are you vocal by any chance?


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I was imitating your post on the pic page:wink:
> 
> Nice video too... I was instrumental Music ed... are you vocal by any chance?


Haha... I didn't catch that. that makes the picture even funnier. Though this one is much cuter.

I am not a music major. I'm a history major with a music minor. Though, that may change. I am entertaining the idea of Psychology or maybe Philosophy. We'll see.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

DevilDoll said:


> Haha... I didn't catch that. that makes the picture even funnier. Though this one is much cuter.
> 
> I am not a music major. I'm a history major with a music minor. Though, that may change. I am entertaining the idea of Psychology or maybe Philosophy. We'll see.


All great subjects... I might go back and get my PHD in Philosophy if I could ever get my mind back:crazy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings DevilDoll! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.roud: Saw a video of you and I like your voice. Very beautiful voice!roud:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome! Your posts so far have been really interesting. It's interesting to see an ISFJ who is so into music and vocals, considers philosophy as a major, and is comfortable on stage. The few ISFJs I know do like some of the arts, but don't perform them, and they find philosophy and stage stuff to be frightening. :laughing:


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Lance said:


> Greetings DevilDoll! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.roud: Saw a video of you and I like your voice. Very beautiful voice!roud:


Thank you very much! I'm definitely enjoying the forum so far :happy:.



kdm1984 said:


> Welcome! Your posts so far have been really interesting. It's interesting to see an ISFJ who is so into music and vocals, considers philosophy as a major, and is comfortable on stage. The few ISFJs I know do like some of the arts, but don't perform them, and they find philosophy and stage stuff to be frightening. :laughing:


I find some stage stuff to be terrifying... It's odd. If you put me on stage and tell me to sing an aria I am happy as a lark. If you tell me I have to give a speech I become a bumbling mess. I have a problem with public speaking. It's gotten better in recent years, but I still think I'll stick to singing. :laughing:.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

hehe I've clearly already met you...but a formal introduction... HI! and welcome :laughing:


----------

